# Your hottest Female Fitness Model 2017



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

After the BB thread (masculine chicks aren't my thing) here is for the Fitness ladies. The youtube video ranks them by Instagram followers and personally I couldn't care less it's just to give some examples as some hot fitness models.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

For me the number 1 hottest fitness model is Anllela Sagra


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Took me ages to find a pic I hadn't liked! Didn't wanna look too obsessed!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

sen said:


> Took me ages to find a pic I hadn't liked! Didn't wanna look too obsessed!
> 
> View attachment 147249


 The beauty of Fitness models, I looked through hundreds (didn't had anything better to do lol) and it was a tough choice as they all hot! At some point I even stopped to look at their bum and started looking at their faces! Imagine that!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I generally prefer it when women keep their curves .

That girl could be a little bit more muscular but I guess she wouldnt be fitness then ?

x


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

anna1 said:


> I generally prefer it when women keep their curves .
> 
> That girl could be a little bit more muscular but I guess she wouldnt be fitness then ?
> 
> ...


 You got good taste!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

sen said:


> You got good taste!


 Haha thank you


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> I generally prefer it when women keep their curves .
> 
> That girl could be a little bit more muscular but I guess she wouldnt be fitness then ?
> 
> ...


 She is perfect the way she is.

It's a yes for me.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Another


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

And to derail the thread a bit , I see the net full of women declaring themselves " curvy "

thats not curvy , its fat .


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> And to derail the thread a bit , I see the net full of women declaring themselves " curvy "
> 
> thats not curvy , its fat .
> 
> View attachment 147257


 Still would bang if I was drunk, single and 3am at the club LOL


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Jen Selter is another BEAUTY


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## DC116 (Nov 4, 2017)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


 Wow... who is that??


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


 :thumb


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Can't forget...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DC116 said:


> Wow... who is that??


 Nikki Blackketter


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Nikki Blackketter


 Wow she is hot


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I think I just fall in love again lol

Linn Lowes


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

anna1 said:


> And to derail the thread a bit , I see the net full of women declaring themselves " curvy "
> 
> thats not curvy , its fat .
> 
> View attachment 147257


 My second mrs is bigger than her. She's a big old girl but she's 2lb down :thumb


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


 How can I contact this woman I'll buy her a tit job if she will be my 3rd mrs for a year


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Slagface said:


> My second mrs is bigger than her. She's a big old girl but she's 2lb down :thumb


 I been once with a big girl (I'm more into Asian-Fitness model look and this is why I married one lol), she was French and geeez! She sucked me off like there was no tomorrow, it was a wild experience I gotta say!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> And to derail the thread a bit , I see the net full of women declaring themselves " curvy "
> 
> thats not curvy , its fat .
> 
> View attachment 147257


 I like her feet.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Slagface said:


> My second mrs is bigger than her. She's a big old girl but she's 2lb down :thumb


 Many people will find this body type attractive and she has a georgious face . But I wouldnt feel comfortable in my own skin if I were this overweight mainly for all the problems that go with it in the long run

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I like her feet.


 :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Many people will find this body type attractive and she has a georgious face . But I wouldnt feel comfortable in my own skin if I were this overweight mainly for all the problems that go with it in the long run
> 
> x


 Anna you hot the way you are!

When more booty pictures?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Anna you hot the way you are!
> 
> When more booty pictures?


 Tomorrow is leg day ....


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Tomorrow is leg day ....


 My new favourite day :whistling:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> My new favourite day :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Gracyanne Barbosa

Eva Andressa


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Many people will find this body type attractive and she has a georgious face . But I wouldnt feel comfortable in my own skin if I were this overweight mainly for all the problems that go with it in the long run
> 
> x


 I don't find it attractive either but she gives a cracking wank with her little chubby hands.

And I love her personality


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Slagface said:


> I don't find it attractive either but she gives a cracking wank with her little chubby hands.
> 
> And I love her personality


 

well , sometimes you do bring a tear to my eye with your sensitivity ..

srs

x


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

comfla said:


> Gracyanne Barbosa
> 
> Eva Andressa


 Pictures?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I think I just fall in love again lol
> 
> Linn Lowes


 She's always on her phone, that will get annoying very quickly.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> She's always on her phone, that will get annoying very quickly.


 All males trying to f**k her

Dont worry bro


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Slagface said:


> I don't find it attractive either but she gives a cracking wank with her little chubby hands.
> 
> And I love her personality


 Pics of this one?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> She's always on her phone, that will get annoying very quickly.


 Yep I thought that too, but still she is hot


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

If I ever divorce then I'll get this one.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> If I ever divorce then I'll get this one.


 Mama


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Gary29 said:


> Pics of this one?


 Not in the open


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Paige hathaway









Brittany renner








Karina bacchi








All toned, not too muscular!


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Pictures?


 Gracyanne barbosa








Eva andressa


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

bornagod said:


> Gracyanne barbosa
> View attachment 147268
> 
> 
> ...


 Hot, but starting to go on the manly side for me.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Hot, but starting to go on the manly side for me.


 Yep gracyanne certainly is borderline but i wouldnt kick any of them out of bed


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

bornagod said:


> Yep gracyanne certainly is borderline but i wouldnt kick any of them out of bed


 Me neither but if I had the privilege of the choice I would choose some of the other ladies in this thread.


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

michelle lewin still got it too!


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

superdantheman said:


> View attachment 147270


 And whos this fine specimen of a lady then? Would lose a my left nut to bang :lol:


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Me neither but if I had the privilege of the choice I would choose some of the other ladies in this thread.


 Ye for sure like the woman @superdantheman has posted above. Probably my perfect girl :bounce: :wub:


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

bornagod said:


> And whos this fine specimen of a lady then? Would lose a my left nut to bang :lol:


 stephanie sanzo


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## 76181 (Apr 28, 2017)

superdantheman said:


> stephanie sanzo


 Stephfitmum on Insta.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Enjoying this thread a lot!!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

anna1 said:


> I generally prefer it when women keep their curves .
> 
> That girl could be a little bit more muscular but I guess she wouldnt be fitness then ?
> 
> ...


 Nice selfie


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Nice selfie


 Aaawwww ! Thats the nicest compliment ever !

Thank you Grumpy !

x


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

bornagod said:


> Ye for sure like the woman @superdantheman has posted above. Probably my perfect girl :bounce: :wub:


 She is nice but I'm more into the Asian one and the blondie that checks her phone at every picture


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Enjoying this thread a lot!!


 We needed it after the muscle women thread!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

superdantheman said:


> View attachment 147273


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> We needed it after the muscle women thread!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

superdantheman said:


> View attachment 147278


 wrong thread pal, wrong thread.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


 Hahaha !

:lol:


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> wrong thread pal, wrong thread.


 would bang though yesss...?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok now, let's go back on track with Dolly Castro

















ù


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

superdantheman said:


> would bang though yesss...?


 Not even for money.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Amanda Elise Lee


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Not even for money.


 If she wanted to you'd have no choice


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

used up all my likes on this thread


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Basx2yWhIZE/

How did I forget Rachel Dillon


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

superdantheman said:


> used up all my likes on this thread


 Haha :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> If she wanted to you'd have no choice


 Then she gotta make me wipe it in those fake titties and she gotta give me her ass and surely get me drunk heavily! :lol:


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Then she gotta make me wipe it in those fake titties and she gotta give me her ass and surely get me drunk heavily! :lol:


 jesus what a turnaround from "not even for money" lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

superdantheman said:


> jesus what a turnaround from "not even for money" lol


 Yeah well if I am forced too then I'll try my best to have some fun (for me and for her too).

Taking the best out of a bad situation lol


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

anna1 said:


> And to derail the thread a bit , I see the net full of women declaring themselves " curvy "
> 
> thats not curvy , its fat .
> 
> View attachment 147257


 She is in shape. ....

Round is a shape


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Ok now, let's go back on track with Dolly Castro
> 
> 
> 
> ù


 No thigh gap. I'm out!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> No thigh gap. I'm out!


 Here you are I guess you meant "camel toe"?

From the beautiful Dolly Castro (gotta zoom though)


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Here you are I guess you meant "camel toe"?
> 
> From the beautiful Dolly Castro (gotta zoom though)


 Nah, thigh gap, that open space between the thighs, she's too big for that.

And at her size, that's moose knuckle, not camel toe.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Teagan marie









A bit more curvaceous but still bang on

Jem wolfie


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

anna1 said:


> I generally prefer it when women keep their curves .
> 
> That girl could be a little bit more muscular but I guess she wouldnt be fitness then ?
> 
> ...


 That you @anna1?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> Nah, thigh gap, that open space between the thighs, she's too big for that.
> 
> And at her size, that's moose knuckle, not camel toe.


 Man she is curvy in a beautiful and yummy way.

I am into skinnier ladies but I'd do an exception any given day for that one


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> She is in shape. ....
> 
> Round is a shape


 More like a sphere :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Varg said:


> That you @anna1?


 Thank you , but no!!

Thats Katya Elise Henry I think

x


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Nah, thigh gap, that open space between the thighs, she's too big for that.
> 
> And at her size, that's moose knuckle, not camel toe.


 Her size? What are you smokin old man the only big thing about her is that arse and that is how it should be..feel sorry for the young men of the future whenever the skinny wee arses come back into fashion.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Her size? What are you smokin old man the only big thing about her is that arse and that is how it should be..feel sorry for the young men of the future whenever the skinny wee arses come back into fashion.


 She's too big for me bro, I'll leave the bigguns to you young weight lifters


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

No Idea if this has already been said but Cassandra Martin :thumb

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BVhvtSJgbbl/


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

STW31988 said:


> No Idea if this has already been said but Cassandra Martin :thumb
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BVhvtSJgbbl/


 Something about that look that makes my di*k twitch.. just can't put my finger on it ?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

superdantheman said:


> View attachment 147278


 Bet her clit is bigger than @LeeDaLifter's cock.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Another day another beauty.

Tiffany Tillinger wow wow wow.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

This thread is depressing me and I hope all the girls up here get conjunctivitis , synovitis , gingivitis and anything else ending in vitis all at the same time

( I aint hating  )

x


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> This thread is depressing me and I hope all the girls up here get conjunctivitis , synovitis , gingivitis and anything else ending in vitis all at the same time
> 
> ( I aint hating  )
> 
> x


 This ladies do it as a profession, they not genetically gifted (maybe a bit lucky there but that's about it) most of them put an insane amount of hours and effort in the gym.

Ok, most of them got a great metabolism and they would look good even without training, BUT none of them would look the way they do without training, effort and consistency.

Peace.


----------



## 76181 (Apr 28, 2017)

anna1 said:


> This thread is depressing me and I hope all the girls up here get conjunctivitis , synovitis , gingivitis and anything else ending in vitis all at the same time
> 
> ( I aint hating  )
> 
> x


 Vulvitis sounds particularly unfortunate.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> This thread is depressing me and I hope all the girls up here get conjunctivitis , synovitis , gingivitis and anything else ending in vitis all at the same time
> 
> ( I aint hating  )
> 
> x


 Show us your squat booty and feel good about it. :thumbup1: (I do feel good every time I see it)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh my god look at this one Carmen Gutierrez, f**k the 100 virgins (if any) give me 100 fitness models when I die!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Salger said:


> Vulvitis sounds particularly unfortunate.


  yeah , dont even know what it is but it sounds nasty haha . It was having a bitch fit and I regret it now

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Show us your squat booty and feel good about it. :thumbup1: (I do feel good every time I see it)


  thanx papi , feelin ' better now

x


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> thanx papi , feelin ' better now
> 
> x


 De nada guapa.

(All this fitness chicks pictures and I'm here seating thinking about your booty lol)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> De nada guapa.
> 
> (All this fitness chicks pictures and I'm here seating thinking about your booty lol)


 Urghhh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anna1 said:


> yeah , dont even know what it is but it sounds nasty haha . It was having a bitch fit and I regret it now
> 
> x


 Most are prob photo shopped...even if their not let's pretend they are


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

The claws are out


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Urghhh


 Don't worry about my jokes, I'll never do jokes on your granny ass


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Most are prob photo shopped...even if their not let's pretend they are


 Jealousy is an ugly beast


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Most are prob photo shopped...even if their not let's pretend they are


 Yeah , and they probably have fake ass"s too .


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Back on thread Jenna Frumes, she is really beautiful, no need of photoshopping her


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I wonder if any of these ladies are vegans?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Has to be this beauty Sara for me, after watching loads of CrossFit documentaries and seeing her pictures she is the first blonde I feel attracted too.

I'm not into the whole instagram models with all the fake tan and makeup/filters ect


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Yeah , and they probably have fake ass"s too .


 Shhhh Anna according to John jealousy is an ugly beast!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Jealousy is an ugly beast


 I think only folk prob jealous are the guys in here wishing they could....but alas only in their dreams


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I think only folk prob jealous are the guys in here wishing they could....but alas only in their dreams


 To be fair I admire those physiques but I'm not into the wishing business, my missus she asian oriental (always had a thing for that) and she as the same physique of those fitness models when on training (without the need of photoshop  ) and even when she dump training and eating clean for a few months like lately, (been travelling so not much spot for gym for both) she still look like a stunner. What can I say, I am a lucky guy.

Then I was trying to poke at you  with the granny comment (long time where you been?) I am aware that you train and that you are super fit at your age or at least I heard so 

Peace.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> To be fair I admire those physiques but I'm not into the wishing business, my missus she asian oriental (always had a thing for that) and she as the same physique of those fitness models when on training (without the need of photoshop  ) and even when she dump training and eating clean for a few months like lately, (been travelling so not much spot for gym for both) she still look like a stunner. What can I say, I am a lucky guy.
> 
> Then I was trying to poke at you  with the granny comment (long time where you been?) I am aware that you train and that you are super fit at your age or at least I heard so
> 
> Peace.


 Lucky u then!! But is she as lucky ?? Do u have the Adonis bod this is the question.

I wouldn't say super fit ....but I don't slack on training.

Never poke a granny with a comment it's likely to hurt if it comes back :tongue:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lucky u then!! But is she as lucky ?? Do u have the Adonis bod this is the question.
> 
> I wouldn't say super fit ....but I don't slack on training.
> 
> Never poke a granny with a comment it's likely to hurt if it comes back :tongue:


 Well at the moment let's say I am not at my best as we been travelling for 3 months around Asia and I slacked my training badly, I am 86kg per 13% bf but I'm planning to get back above the 90 kg and then ripped for summer, she doesn't complain so I guess it's fine considering that when we got married I was 60kg all bones :lol:

Yes ma'm I will try to keep that in mind :whistling:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Michelle Lewin


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Back on thread Jenna Frumes, she is really beautiful, no need of photoshopping her


 Wow


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

MBR said:


> Wow


 Yeah I know. Thought the same when I see that pic.


----------

